# Humiliated by a M5



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Going a blistering 67km/h in 3rd


:lmao: Great story Patrick


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

:bustingup :bustingup :bustingup Awesome story! 

The M5 guy is an :asshole: and should be :spank: for littering and just being obnoxious.  

On a side note, was the M5 fishtailing in the snow?


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

AndDown said:


> Great story! Have you considered writing for Roundel?


I second this suggestion... Great writing!


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

It ain't braggin if you can back it up.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Patrick, that is too damned funny!!!

Kind of similar to an experience I wrote about here on the 'fest almost 2 years ago. 

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4635


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Mike 325xi said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Patrick, that is too damned funny!!!
> 
> ...


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

:rofl:

yeah, but can he pack as many kids/pets/other junk as you?


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

To bad that didn't happen to you in Texas. You coulda pulled out your 357 mag and blown him away. It wouldn't be exactly legal, but no jury of your peers would convict you after you told your story.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

OK, gang, I see that there are almost 10,000 (!) bimmerfest members. How about we help our buddy Patrick out here -- if each of us send him two U.S. dollars, he can buy a second engine for his 520iAT, cram it under the hood and go find that M5 for a rematch! Revenge is sweet!!!!


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

LMC said:


> OK, gang, I see that there are almost 10,000 (!) bimmerfest members. How about we help our buddy Patrick out here -- if each of us send him two U.S. dollars, he can buy a second engine for his 520iAT, cram it under the hood and go find that M5 for a rematch! Revenge is sweet!!!!


We'd have to send him $10 apiece for gas money. :eeps:


----------



## fastfour (Nov 24, 2003)

Very well written, I needed a good laugh today.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Patrick, that is too damned funny!!!
> 
> ...


Ah a classic :thumbup: :rofl:


----------



## Chendol (Jul 15, 2003)

Very funny :rofl: 

I'm sure your writing will "kill" the M5 driver :thumbup:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

That M5 driver had about as much appeal as a pimple on a peenis. (Stoopid "nono" smiley) His car on the other hand... he certainly doesn't deserve such a nice car, and it should be crated and shipped to me immediately!


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Awesome Story Patrick . . . it was really entertaining :thumbup: :thumbup:

It sounds similiar to the race I had the other day with a Z28


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

BJ would have been proud of you. :lmao:


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

:rofl:

How did I miss this? And the list of replying posters reads like a "Where are they now?" of bimmerfest's best and brightest.


----------



## pjhansman (Mar 29, 2005)

BMW make green hearses??

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Great story!


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Ah! A classic! A great story revisited! Hahaha...


----------

